# Shame- butchered smiths...



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1940s-Vintage-Retro-Large-Brown-Bakelite-Smiths-Wall-Clock-Battery-FWO-Fab-Cond-/152026266665?hash=item236578bc29:gzwAAOSwxvxW8EKe

They butcher a nice smiths 7 jewel, and then have the cheek to ask £235 for it!!!!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

There is a lot of this going on, but to non clock orientated people, it has 'the look' and tells the time, it just bothers people like us!


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> There is a lot of this going on, but to non clock orientated people, it has 'the look' and tells the time, it just bothers people like us!


 Foul isn't it. I have an original, along with a sectric, in my kitchen. Probably not the best place, but I look at them every day, and I feel lucky to own them.

The seven jewel has an Acrylic 'glass' but one has to compromise a few per cent. Even that gives me tiny erk, lol!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm sure a local glazier would cut you a piece of glass to make it ok again.

I have a bakelite Sectric on the wall in the garage, along with a vintage Gents of Leicester, though these clocks were common place a few decades back, I think they have 'character' now and it's nice to preserve and enjoy them.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

have a house full of 'untrendy'clocks (-: seiko 30 days, smiths hummers and the like. Someone has to love 'em hey !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this modern reproduction which has a smooth stroke second hand..

*SMITHS `SECTRIC` *










:biggrin:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

DSCN2924 by garyportlander, on Flickr

here's the 'engine' of the real thing!

And the front with the drive pinion.








DSCN2921 by garyportlander, on Flickr


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks familiar, I have one in the garage that has taken a liking to stopping, so at some point soon mine will be stripped and serviced, hope I don't find anything broken though.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree, it's been barstewardysed, but as an aside - - read the full description and the Postage details. Since when did the Scottish Hihlands cease to be part of mainand Britain? Nobody told Nicola, I'm pretty sure. :nono:

Too muh of this shyte on the bay and other places, it ony costs more to get a parcel to the Hoghlands if you use a courier that charges more. :bash: Plenty don't, it's a bit of a rip-off for flks who live south of us on the map, but have a "Highlands" postcode never mind tho who DO have a Highlands Postcode


----------

